# Agtek 4D vs. Maxwell vs. Carlson vs. WinEX Master



## regal81455 (Jan 19, 2012)

Our company is currently looking at upgrading our software. We currently are using a copy of Quest Earthworks 7.5. Two years ago we purchased some Topcon GPS equipment including machine control for a grader and a dozer.

What Im looking for is some input on real world experiences with current versions of the software listed in the title.

Our biggest goals are the ability to do the GPS modeling in-house, digital takeoffs from various forms of shared media, and of course productivity.

With that being said I might add that while I have some CAD training, its minimal at best and I know Carlson would be the largest learning curve in terms of UI and the functions to make it work. I am willing to take classes if this was considered the "best" available.

As a side note, if there is anyone out there who has current versions of any of the software listed above for sale, please PM me with your sale info.

TIA!!

Josh


----------



## excavate (Aug 16, 2011)

*WinEx Master*

Yes...I have WinEx Master for sale at a great price. Are you still looking?


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

From my experience, using machine grade controls and having to build a model, Agtek is unmatched.


----------



## Agcadmin1 (Mar 29, 2010)

We use Agtek software as well with topcon Gps for machine control. We recentley upgraded our machine control software to topcons 3dMC2 for machine control. We are still building models in house with our Agtek software. I have tried most of the earthwork software avaiable including carlon which is a much steeper learning curve than agtek. For the number of bids we produce a week agtek is unmatched.


----------



## excavate (Aug 16, 2011)

*Graphics Grade 3D*

Are you in need of Graphics Grade 3D or another grade & slope setup for a grader etc...?


----------

